# daylight savings



## veux savoir

S'il vous plaît, comment dit-on "daylight savings day" en français?

Merci d'avance,
veux savoir


----------



## xtrasystole

I would say _'le jour du changement d'heure'_ / _'le jour du passage à l'heure d'hiver'_ (in October) / _'le jour du passage à l'heure d'été'_ (in March).


----------



## veux savoir

Merci pour la réponse rapide!


----------



## xtrasystole

Thanks for the quick thanks


----------



## Kotuku33

Comment dirait-on ça au Canada/Québec? Aussi comment dit-on la période de daylight savings? "It's daylight savings right now." Merci!


----------



## pointvirgule

@Kotuku33 – Au Canada/Québec : _C'est l'heure avancée_, _on est à l'heure avancée_. (Également, mais moins courant ici : _l'heure d'été_.)

(En anglais, ce n'est pas _daylight saving time_, avec _saving _au singulier ?)


----------



## Kotuku33

Probablement, pointvirgule, t'as sûrement raison! Merci.


----------



## wildan1

pointvirgule said:


> En anglais, ce n'est pas _daylight saving time_, avec _saving _au singulier ?


Logiquement, oui, pv. Mais perso, je n'ai jamais entendu les gens autour de moi le prononcer sans l'S à la fin : _Daylight savings time._

Ce fil dans notre Forum English Only vous donnera plus de détails sur ce débat.


----------



## pointvirgule

Merci pour le tuyau, wildan. J'ignorais cet usage et le fil dans EO est instructif.


----------



## Nicomon

Je préfère « _heure avancée _». Comme la période s'étend du deuxième dimanche de mars au premier dimanche de novembre, « _l'heure d'été »_ me semble moins logique.
(même si je l'ai souvent entendu et même dit).  

Et moi aussi, je croyais que c'était_  daylight saving time (sans « s » à saving). 

_À moins que je l'aies raté, je ne crois pas que l'*article* duquel j'ai extrait ce qui suit soit cité dans l'autre fil. 





> Many print, online, and broadcast media sources that cover news articles, announcements or features about daylight saving time (DST) often use the phrase “daylight savings” or “daylight savings time”.
> These phrases are used to describe the possible energy or electricity savings that are made (or not made) as a result of such a schedule.
> However, daylight saving time (DST) is considered to be the correct term for the practice of advancing clocks to save energy because it refers to a time for saving daylight.[...]


   L'expression "Summer Time" est mentionnée dans le même article.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> L'expression "Summer Time" est mentionnée dans le même article.


Cette tournure est typiquement BE et suit la tournure commune de France _heure d'été_. Je ne l'avais jamais entendue avant de visiter le Royaume Uni.

Et malgré l'argument ô logique de ton article, Nico, je n'ai jamais entendu les gens--même à la télé--prononcer ce terme sans S à la fin.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Une recherche de l''expression exacte "daylight savin*g* time" donne pourtant des millions de résultats sur Google ...


----------



## Itisi

En effet , au Royaume Uni, personne ne dirait 'saving*s*'.  Et Nico et son article ont raison.  'Savings' est un contresens.  (Allez, je m'offre le luxe de défoncer une porte déjà ouverte...)


----------



## Kotuku33

Bien moi c'est ce qui m'est sorti au clavier naturellement, "savings". Je viens de l'Alberta au Canada. Soit c'est comme ça qu'ils le disent là-bas, soit j'ai toujours mal compris/entendu ce qu'on disait autour de moi. Aussi j'habite en Nouvelle-Zélande depuis 12 ans. Je viens de demander à mon mari néo-zélandais "What do you call it when you change the time for the sunlight?" Il a répondu tout de suite "daylight savings." Moi: "OK, what's the full phrase for that?" Lui: "Daylight savings time." Moi: "Do you think all New Zealanders would say it with an s like that?" Lui: "Well, yes. It's daylight savings." Donc c'est peut-être localisé.


----------



## Itisi

“Daylight Savings Time” is very commonly used, especially in Australia,  Canada and the United States. It's likely that the incorrect term  “savings” entered is popular vocabulary because it's so often used in  everyday contexts, like “savings account”. (timeanddate.com)


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai corrigé le lien.  

Cette phrase est justement dans l'article que j'ai cité plus haut, Itisi.


----------



## yuechu

I would like to say "Tonight will be Daylight Savings" in French. Could I say "Ce soir aura lieu le changement à l'heure d'hiver ici."?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

« On se met à l'heure d'hiver ce soir ».
Actually, it's tomorrow morning at 2 o'clock.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, SwissPete! So "Ce soir aura lieu le changement à l'heure d'hiver" is wrong, right?


----------



## SwissPete

It's understandable, but not the way a francophone would say it.


----------



## Nicomon

@ yuechu :  I'm surprised that you wrote : "Tonight will be Daylight Savings"
Actually...  tonight will be the end of _Daylight Saving(s) Time_. _

Daylight Saving Time _is when we set the clocks one hour forward.
Now, it's _return to standard/normal/winter time = retour à l'heure normale / d'hiver. _
But I don't intend to stay up until 2:00AM to set my clocks back. I think I'll cheat a bit and do that before going to bed.  

En français, je dirais :_  Ce soir/cette nuit, on revient à l'heure normale/on recule nos horloges d'une heure.  _

Comme je l'ai écrit au post 10, je préfère_ heure avancée _à_ heure d'été. _Alors, dans le sens inverse, suivant la même logique...
je suis plus portée à dire _heure normale _que_ heure d'hiver. _L'hiver commence le 21 décembre. Là, c'est encore l'automne.

Il y a aussi de façon elliptique, comme le titre de l'article d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit : *on recule l'heure*_.  _


> Le retour à l’heure normale se fera dans la nuit du 4 au 5 novembre 2017 au Québec. Ainsi, à 2H du matin, nous devons reculer l’heure pour un retour à l’heure normale de l’est (heure d’hiver) et nous gagnerons par le fait même une heure de sommeil…


On va peut-être gagner une heure de sommeil cette nuit,  mais demain, il fera noir une heure plus tôt. _ _


----------



## yuechu

Nicomon said:


> @ yuechu : I'm surprised that you wrote : "Tonight will be Daylight Savings"
> Actually... tonight will be the end of _Daylight Saving(s) Time_. __


Ah c'est vrai. Merci pour la correction !


----------



## Nicomon

Et pas merci pour les suggestions?  Je te taquine.


----------



## yuechu

Ah, merci pour les suggestions aussi, bien sûr !


----------



## DearPrudence

yuechu said:


> I would like to say "Tonight will be Daylight Savings" in French. Could I say "Ce soir aura lieu le changement à l'heure d'hiver ici."?
> Merci d'avance !


For future reference, as it will probably not interest yeuchu who is Canadian, in France, we would say:
*"Ce soir, on passe à l'heure d'hiver"
"Ce soir, on change d'heure".* (vaguer, but common)
But more formally, we could say something like:
*"Ce soir aura lieu le passage à l'heure d'hiver".*
Or from an official source:
Passage à l'heure d'hiver dimanche 29 octobre 2017
"Le passage à l'heure d'hiver se déroulera dans la nuit du samedi 28 au dimanche 29 octobre 2017. À 3 heures du matin, il sera 2 heures."

Other examples (we often add that we will "gain" one hour by the way):
Heure d'hiver 2017 : savez-vous qui a eu l'idée de changer d'heure (en 1784) ?
Le passage à l'heure d'hiver, c'était cette nuit. Nous avons gagné une heure. 

Passage à l'heure d'hiver : ce qu'il faut savoir
Le passage à l'heure d'hiver dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche nous fera gagner une heure de sommeil en plus. 

(je dois avouer que je ne savais pas qu'on revenait à l'heure "normale")


----------



## jekoh

DearPrudence said:


> (je dois avouer que je ne savais pas qu'on revenait à l'heure "normale")


« Heure officielle » serait plus exact que « heure normale », cette heure officielle ne correspondant pas non plus à l'heure solaire. En France et en Belgique, par exemple, il y a en moyenne une heure d'écart entre l'heure officielle (d'hiver) et l'heure solaire.



yuechu said:


> Thanks, SwissPete! So "Ce soir aura lieu le changement à l'heure d'hiver" is wrong, right?


"_Changement à_" or "_changer à_" with the meaning of "_to change to_" are not grammatically correct.


----------



## wildan1

The difference between the two times are expressed in North America as _daylight savings time_ vs. _standard time.
_
The term _"Summertime" _is only used here in reference to the famous song in the opera Porgy and Bess.


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for confirming what I wrote, wildan.  yuechu's post was a bit misleading.  Last night was "_return to standard time_", not "_daylight savings_".

@ Dear Prudence.   Ici, on _passe à_ _l'heure avancée _en mars. En novembre, _on revient/retourne à l'heure normale.   _
On dit qu'on _avance _l'heure en mars et qu'on la _recule_ en novembre.
On précise parfois _« de l'est » (Eastern Standard Time) _parce que l'heure normale du Pacifique (par exemple) n'est pas la même. 





> L'heure au Canada dépend des provinces et territoires. En raison de sa taille, le pays est divisé en six fuseaux horaires allant de UTC−03:30 à UTC−08:00.


 Source :  Heure au Canada

Je continue de penser que _heure d'hiver_ est un peu curieux, alors qu'on la change en automne, une semaine plus tard en Amérique qu'en Europe.
Et - toujours pour un usage canadien/québécois - je remplacerais_ passage_ par _retour _dans tes exemples de sources officielles.

_Mars : passage à l'heure avancée / d'été   
Novembre : retour à l'heure normale / d'hiver _


> Le retour à l'heure normale se fera dans la nuit du *4 au 5 novembre 2017* au Québec.
> À 2h du matin, nous reculerons donc l'heure pour un retour à l’*heure normale* de l’est (ou heure d’hiver) et gagnerons une heure de sommeil.
> Au printemps 2018, le passage à l’*heure avancée* (ou heure d'été) au Québec aura lieu dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, *du 10 au 11 mars 2018*
> à 2 h du matin. À ce moment, nous avancerons l'heure.


 Oui, on a gagné une petite heure de sommeil pour une nuit, mais il fera noir une heure plus tôt que si on ne l'avait pas changée.





> Ce changement d'heure vous donnera une heure de sommeil en plus dans la nuit du samedi au dimanche 5 novembre 2017, mais en revanche le soleil se couchera désormais plus tôt le soir, signe que l'hiver n’est plus très loin.


Moi, je garderais bien l'heure avancée à l'année, comme en France.
On aurait alors la « double heure avancée » du deuxième dimanche de mars au premier dimanche de novembre.
Cette heure avancée à l'année explique un décalage horaire de 6 heures avec le Québec, alors qu'il est de 5 heures entre le Québec et l'Angleterre.

@ jekoh :  Ce qu'on appelle « _heure normale_ » au Québec est bien l'heure solaire. _Normale_ comme dans l'anglais "_standard_"_. 
Officielle _ne se traduirait pas par _standard. _On dirait, littéralement : official time (lien vers un site bilingue du gouvernement du Canada). 





DearPrudence said:


> *"Ce soir, on change d'heure".* (vaguer, but common)


  Vive la simplicité. J'y ai pensé tout de suite après avoir éteint mon ordi hier. Cela dit,  _on recule l'heure_ est aussi court.


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> @ jekoh :  Ce qu'on appelle « _heure normale_ » au Québec est bien l'heure solaire. _Normale_ comme dans l'anglais "_standard_"_.
> Officielle _ne se traduirait pas par _standard._


L'heure solaire n'est pas la même partout au Québec, alors que l'heure dite « normale » ou l'heure d'hiver, si, donc ce n'est pas la même chose.

Au moins au Québec le méridien correspondant à l'heure d'hiver passe vraiment au Québec (donc l'heure solaire et l'heure standard restent proches) alors que pour France/Suisse/Belgique il s'agit d'un méridien qui passe beaucoup plus à l'Est, du côté de Prague. De ce fait, l'heure d'hiver en Belgique n'est pas non plus l'heure solaire : il reste encore au moins une heure de décalage.


----------



## Nicomon

La majorité du Québec est à l'heure de l'Est (UTC-5) et une partie est à l'heure de l'Atlantique (UTC-4)

C'est que vois-tu, j'ai toujours dit « heure normale ».  Ce ne sera pas facile de changer mes habitudes à 64 ans. 
Je maintiens que dans mon vocabulaire,  _standard time = heure normale_.   _Heure officielle = official time.   _(voir le lien plus haut)


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> La majorité du Québec est à l'heure de l'Est (UTC-5) et une partie est à l'heure de l'Atlantique (UTC-4)


D'accord. Mais l'heure solaire varie d'un village à l'autre.



Nicomon said:


> C'est que vois-tu, j'ai toujours dit « heure normale ».  Ce ne sera pas facile de changer mes habitudes à 64 ans.


Personne ne te demande de le faire. Je voulais juste faire remarquer que l'heure française ou belge dite « normale » n'est justement pas très normale, que la « normalité » serait plutôt de retirer encore une heure supplémentaire.


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> D'accord. Mais l'heure solaire varie d'un village à l'autre.


 Tu ne pensais pas l'apprendre à une vieille québécoise, toujours? 

Je me suis mal exprimée.  Je parlais de « fuseaux horaires ».  On peut lire sous UTC-5:





> Québec (en majeure partie, sauf les îles de la Madeleine et l'extrême est de la Basse-Côte-Nord du Saint-Laurent)


 Les Îles de la Madeleine et l'extrême est de la Basse-Côte-Nord vivent à l'heure de l'Atlantique / des Maritimes.
À Gaspé, par contre, l'heure « normale de l'Est » est la même qu'à Montréal, mais à mon avis, cette région devrait passer à l'heure de l'Atlantique. 





> À Gaspé et à Sept-Îles, le soleil se couche vers 15 h 30. À Rimouski, la noirceur arrive un peu plus tard, à 15 h 45. Ces villes se retrouvent à l'extrémité du fuseau de l’Est, qui est particulièrement étendu.
> Pourtant, tout près, dans les Maritimes, des villes comme Bathurst bénéficient d’une heure de plus d’ensoleillement en après-midi. [...]
> Le professeur est d’avis qu’il serait avantageux pour une ville comme Rimouski de se retrouver à l’heure des maritimes, parce qu’elle serait à l’ouest , et non à l’est, du fuseau horaire. Le soleil se coucherait donc plus tard.


Source : La vie au bout d'un fuseau horaire.  Vous aurez compris que je suis du même avis que ce professeur.

Cela dit, dans la majeure partie du Québec l'heure dite « normale de l'Est » correspond (à quelques minutes près) à l'heure solaire.


----------

